# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  rucksack worries...

## Travel2

hey hey everyone! 

I recieved a womans berhaus bioflex rucksack (60+10) for christmas ready for me to go travelling (for the first time!!) to new zealand and australia in march i will probably be going for over a year and maybe camping at some points so i thought that size would be heavenly! 
however, after looking at some forums im starting to have doubts... - many are saying anything over 50L would be horrible to carry and just plain stupid to take! 
i am only 5ft1 so the berghaus does look very big on me and when packed although it does fit everything i need in it it is quite heavy for me... so, should i invest in a cheaper 50L or have faith in the mighty berhaus??!!!
any adivce or opinions on the matter would be fantastic cause i really have no idea what to do!!


many thanks
xxx

----------

